# What if the company do not recognise Unions?



## Purple (24 Jan 2010)

Deiseblue said:


> Save yourselves a lot of hassle and join SIPTU.
> When management raise the question of reducing your hours simply refer them to your union and request that all negotiations take place with them.



What if they refuse to recognise the union?


----------



## Deiseblue (24 Jan 2010)

*Re: Joining siptu*

I'm sure that the poster has already checked this out .


----------



## bms1 (24 Jan 2010)

*Re: Joining siptu*

Didn't realise they could refuse to recognise the union.


----------



## Deiseblue (24 Jan 2010)

*Re: Joining siptu*

You have the right to join a union but the employer is not bound to recognize the union , the siptu rep you talked to will set you straight. If however siptu already represent other workers in your workplace then no problems should arise.


----------



## Mpsox (25 Jan 2010)

*Re: Joining siptu*

You have a constitutional right to join a trade union, but your employer has no obligation to to talk to or recognise a union.


----------



## shipibo (28 Jan 2010)

*Re: Joining siptu*



Purple said:


> What if they refuse to recognise the union?




The state recognises Unions, if company refuses to recognise that members have hired external help (Unions, IR Solicitors) whatever case is, they can proceed to arbritation and get ruling whether employer is involved or not.


You,ve got to be in it, to win it !!!


----------



## Mpsox (28 Jan 2010)

*Re: Joining siptu*



crumdub12 said:


> The state recognises Unions, if company refuses to recognise that members have hired external help (Unions, IR Solicitors) whatever case is, they can proceed to arbritation and get ruling whether employer is involved or not.
> 
> 
> You,ve got to be in it, to win it !!!


#

If an employer refuses to recognise a trade union, then the union can initially apply to the Labour Relations Commision for a non binding resolution and subsequenetly to the Labour Court for a binding resolution forcing the employer to recognise the union. My experience of the latter is that it can take a number of years to get such a binding resolution. Note as well before you can get such a determination, the employees must have exhausted the companies internal dispute resolution procedures (if they have any)

However the Ryanair saga (Ryanair took such a labour Court decision to the Supreme Court in 2007 and won) has placed a question mark over such Labour Court decisions.

At the end of the day, most employers end up accepting the LRC or LC decision on grounds of cost.


----------



## shipibo (29 Jan 2010)

*Re: Joining siptu*



Mpsox said:


> #
> 
> If an employer refuses to recognise a trade union, then the union can initially apply to the Labour Relations Commision for a non binding resolution and subsequenetly to the Labour Court for a binding resolution forcing the employer to recognise the union. My experience of the latter is that it can take a number of years to get such a binding resolution. Note as well before you can get such a determination, the employees must have exhausted the companies internal dispute resolution procedures (if they have any)
> 
> ...



Labour court can be dragged out quite a while, we had a case over 2 years on a pay dispute, and ended up getting no back pay on it .....

Did,nt know Labour court had decision overturned though ... interesting


----------



## ajapale (29 Jan 2010)

Moderation Bump


----------

